

Ask HN: Is the HN Firebase API Broken? - AndriusSutas

Why is the https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hacker-news.firebaseio.com&#x2F;v0&#x2F;updates &#x27;items&#x27; end-point full of item IDs such as &quot;5476201&quot;, and similar (created ~700 days ago) that from the first look do not have any recent changes?
======
kogir
We're adding the new "descendants" property to all items. Thus they've
changed.

------
puppetmaster3
yup it is broken.

